# Blue water ID question Blue or White Marlin!!!



## southpaw (Jul 30, 2014)

Left out of Mexico Beach friday morning for a 2 day tournament, Friday night we caught the first fish which i am 100% sure is a blue marlin (was 11ft, 6 inches the best we could measure! Second fish was lit up neon blue just like the first but looks kinda like a big white in the pics. Both fish were released healthy! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## southpaw (Jul 30, 2014)

second fish in question?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Rounded fins, looks like a white. Others on here could tell you 100%, I've only seen a couple.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

First fish is a Blue. Second fish is a White. Congrats guys!!

Where were you fishing?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

that 11 feet 6 inches wasn't LJFL was it (Lower Jaw Fork Length)? I'm guessing that was the measurement including the bill/tail...if it was 132 inches LJFL, its a monster. Looks about 90-95 inches LJFL to me. Either way, nice fish!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome marlin!


----------



## southpaw (Jul 30, 2014)

That was including his bill but to the fork of the tail. I know thats not a proper measurement but he kinda took us off guard. The blue never jumped one time so we didnt know what he was till he was boatside. I pulled him next to the boat and put the fork of his tail at the back of the boat and struck a line on the gunnel were his bill was. This was actually our first blue ever so we were pretty pumped about it.:thumbup:


----------



## southpaw (Jul 30, 2014)

We caught both fish on the 100 fathom line, between the swanson and the bouy. was bait everywhere but water was blue green. when the blue hit another fish actually hit the other outrigger at the same time but missed! The blue was caught friday night about 6 and the white was caught within 1 1/2 mile from the blue saturdat morning at 10. also lost a wahoo, had a bag full of super chickens and a blackfin. a trip i will always remember!!!!


----------



## southpaw (Jul 30, 2014)

Another pic of the blue! I will be more prepared next time one crashes my party!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

cool deal...that lesson has been learned over and over again that bait drives everything. You can be in really pretty blue water with no biat, or green water with bait and have better fishing.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Marlin beatdown...must have won that tournament! Congratulations on a blue and a white


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweet Blue and White! :thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a trip. I'm glad to somebody catching something. Great pix.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Black


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

The dorsal fin can fool you sometimes...the best way to know for sure is the anal fin. Pointed is a blue rounded off is a white just like the dorsal


----------



## southpaw (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks guys,
Marlin was not in the tournament so we got nothing but a congrats! I will take it anyday, was a trip to remember for sure!!


----------



## Jabbo (May 29, 2012)

I hate I missed out on that trip this time. That is a trip to remember forever!! Great catch once again. Jabbo


----------

